# Thank you Spud.



## KenLamain (May 11, 2021)

Thank you Spud or working with us on your Sea Arc Dynasty. We have done a couple of these now. Also a thank you to Billy Sartin at Sartin Marine for doing what you do.
The boat looks great and we appreciate you sending the picture.
We hope your live wells are always full.
Thank you,
Ken & the Jireh group


----------

